# Burrhill boneyard



## bonemanB (Sep 30, 2006)

*Updated web site*

We have updated the website with our progress on the bone yard to date. We also want to say thanks for the emails with all the kind words from folks.
http://users.adelphia.net/~tburr/​Happy Haunting​


----------

